# ADNOC GC 18



## Kanak2329 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello UAE expat community. I am a bit of confused and torn between whether to except Adnoc offer or not. I have been offered a gate code 18 with a total benefit package around 101K AED per month. The elements of package includes basic salary, supplementary allowance, housing allowance & market premium. 

Is there any way to find out if this is a low or mid-level salary for such a great code 18, or if there is room for further negotiation? 


I'd appreciate any insight you could provide.


Thanks you!!


----------



## Gastarbeiter (12 mo ago)

Hi

What kind of position is Grade 18? Project Mgr, Department Mgr, Vice President?
I'm also negotiating at the moment.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## Kanak2329 (Nov 20, 2021)

Gastarbeiter said:


> Hi
> 
> What kind of position is Grade 18? Project Mgr, Department Mgr, Vice President?
> I'm also negotiating at the moment.
> ...


Hello! It is more of a Project Manager/Principle.


----------



## Billtremendous (11 mo ago)

Kanak2329 said:


> Hello! It is more of a Project Manager/Principle.


Hi there, I am in a similar process for a GC 18, is there room for negotiation from the initial offer ? Cheers


----------



## Gastarbeiter (12 mo ago)

Billtremendous said:


> Hi there, I am in a similar process for a GC 18, is there room for negotiation from the initial offer ? Cheers


I'll let you know when I get feedback. You should always try!

What kind of position did you apply for?


----------



## oklah (10 mo ago)

Kanak2329 said:


> Hello UAE expat community. I am a bit of confused and torn between whether to except Adnoc offer or not. I have been offered a gate code 18 with a total benefit package around 101K AED per month. The elements of package includes basic salary, supplementary allowance, housing allowance & market premium.
> 
> Is there any way to find out if this is a low or mid-level salary for such a great code 18, or if there is room for further negotiation?
> 
> ...


Hi - am looking for a similar package at the moment which is grade 18. Would you mind if we connect - will pm for some insights.


----------



## Yasser Salah (7 mo ago)

Hi ,
What is basic salary I would expect for a technical manager with 25+years of experience in Oil and Gas industry?


----------

